# How much to fix long scratch mark?



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey guys, I just bought an 00 GXE for myself. Now both of us, g/f and i, have one!!! I love my car except for its one flaw... i bought one with a long key mark which is about 3 feet long. Does anybody know how much it'll cost to get rid of that at a body shop? IT's all the way down into the metal. Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

*sigh* Try a search in the future...
There is no set price range for this type of repair. It depends on the location, and the quality of repair. You could spend less than $100 or you could spend several hundred or more dollars, it just depends on how well you want it fixed. I'd have made the dealership fix it before I bought it, though.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

No matter how well you fix this though, it should be fixed as soon as possible. If you don't, this will soon start to rust and spread fast. Remember, where you can usually see a bit of rust, there will be more than you can't see.


----------



## nxchef (Oct 6, 2003)

91 3sgte said:


> Hey guys, I just bought an 00 GXE for myself. Now both of us, g/f and i, have one!!! I love my car except for its one flaw... i bought one with a long key mark which is about 3 feet long. Does anybody know how much it'll cost to get rid of that at a body shop? IT's all the way down into the metal. Thanks for the replies guys.



cheap fix goto the dealer and get the touch up paint for it. i used to work at a dealership in richmond va, the dealership would normally fix the scratches in the paint on new cars if you asked them too..just ask youde be amazed at what you get.


----------

